# [ot] Pig hot...



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Can I open a thread about this pig hot? 
It's absolutely not possible to live here, 41° C actually (shadow, eh!). Cannot even eat something, just drinking, drinking and drinking, and taking 3 or 4 showers everyday... 
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh, dreaming Greenland.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> just drinking, drinking and drinking, and taking 3 or 4 showers everyday... dreaming Greenland.


:yes: I haven't play basketball for a month now- It's just too hot.:fire:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I heard it's extremelly hot all over Europe. When do you think it will end?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

... well it's about time it ends...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

That's a nightmare summer  :upset:

In the last 3 months here (like all nrothern Italy) the 90% of the days were always 6°/8°C above the averages.
Yesterday here we reached the new historical record with 36.2°C , while Trento recorded 40°C :dead: 

Simply the worst summer of my life.

ans the rain ... the thunderstorms of july save us from the tragedy ! the first 7 month of the 2003 recorded less than an half of the normal precipitations ...

A first light cooling will be possible on thursday/friday ... we hope :angel: 

PS I can't wait more for my favourite seasons autumn and winter


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

it's hot everywhere i guess, here in belgium we reach about 35, 36 degrees celcius. But they said that wednesday or thursday it might change so maybe for italy too....
for now we still got water supplies for a week, how about italy , how did they cope with that problem,????


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Same stuff in France, between 35 and 38°C in the day and 26°C during nights where I live. The drought is becoming scary, there are talks we could run out of electricity if the rivers don't cool enough. Also, 5 people died last week because of the heat.


----------

